

The self-destructing book that hits back at digital publishing - 3gina1
http://www.west-info.eu/the-self-destructing-book-that-hits-back-at-digital-publishing/

======
sp332
I wonder if it will sting to learn that "digital" did this 20 years ago?
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/07/willi...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/07/william-gibsons-agrippa-mystery-challenge/)

